# rachel-waiting



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

rachel waiting for a piece of the apple that daddy is eating.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Pretty darned hard to resist a sad face like that. Pretty girl.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Well, come on Daddy. Who can resist that sweet face???


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

And after "pleading" so nicely, did she get a piece???


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I bet Daddy gave Rachel a piece of apple for being such a pretty girl. How is she doing from her two surgeries?


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

come on!!! Apple it's a healthy snack.!!!!!


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Pretty darned hard to resist a sad face like that. Pretty girl.


he didn't,she ended up getting almost half the apple!


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Well, come on Daddy. Who can resist that sweet face???


we can't resist, she tugs at the heart strings all the time!


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

timberwolf said:


> And after "pleading" so nicely, did she get a piece???


she did get quite a few pieces...LOL


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> I bet Daddy gave Rachel a piece of apple for being such a pretty girl. How is she doing from her two surgeries?


 
carol, she comes back on 8/3 and hopefully will get the whole clear to start rehab...thanks!


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

olik said:


> come on!!! Apple it's a healthy snack.!!!!!


she got a lot of the apple! I think she had more then he did! LOL


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Such a patient girl waiting for her apple and ohhh, such a pretty face. I wish Rachel well in her recovery.

~Jackie


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Sounds like Rachel has got you both well trained. Glad that she is doing well after her surgeries


----------

